# Topsail 8/26 - 9/01



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Today I am getting ready for a Topsail trip. Lots of rig tying and organizing today then I am staying up late to watch the Mayweather/ McGregor fight. I will be heading to Topsail in the AM to meet up with my brothers and parents for several days of fishing before I head back to make opening day of dove season. We are staying in a house 3 miles south of surf city right on the beach so I plan to do most of my fishing right in front of the house and on the jolly roger a couple nights. My brother talked me into bringing a fly rod and wants to try them at pompano in the surf. Ill try to report back a couple times a day with pics.


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

You need to drink more Crown Royal. Some of your reels aren't covered! :beer: Enjoy your trip and let us know how things go.

Scott


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Those are bags I have gotten from friends. I drink for quantity rather than quality.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

I enjoy your reports. Have a safe trip. You will be back in the fall? best - glenn


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

good luck, my opinion ya need some bigger equip to fish nights at topsail!
js


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

gshivar said:


> I enjoy your reports. Have a safe trip. You will be back in the fall? best - glenn


No, I will not be back this year.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

js1172 said:


> good luck, my opinion ya need some bigger equip to fish nights at topsail!
> js


Nah, I can get in some pretty big specimens with my gear.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

The wind isn't bad but the current is rough. Ripping right down the beach, almost too much to fish.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have two river rigs out, one with sand flea flavored fish bites and one with shrimp. So far the only thing I have caught is a crab on the shrimp, so shrimp is winning. I made a topographical diagram of what I suspect the beacg structure is in front of the house.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Heading out with some mullet.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Improving


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks like more of the same this AM. The tropical storm is expected to send us a lot of rain starting in about an hour. It is going to make fore some good fishing I hope.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

If I remember correctly you fished some nasty weather last year (year before?) and did well. good luck.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I fished the incoming tide with shrimp, bites and cut mullet this morn with absolutely no luck. The rain is getting ready to set in and I am going to take a break. 10oz pyramids and 6oz sputs are holding on the big rods and 4-5oz is holding on the medium action rods. No debris in the water but the crabs are working my bait pretty hard.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Sound side might be a good choice if it gets much worse. Good luck!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I couldn't resist the high tide and tried again with no luck. 8 oz sputs just drug right down the beach.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

No luck on the sound and lots of crabs.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Once again the fishing gods have rewarded me for my diligent work in bad conditions.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Good fishing conditions with no good fish. Only small whiting and pomps.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Another nice black drum caught by my bro this evening, plus a nice blue and whiting. All the action has been on outgoing tide near dead low. Weird.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Blues, whiting and finally an edible pomp. All at low tide.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

I like the way you're putting a little flavor onto the bud lite cans


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

It tastes so sweet with a little slime on the tab.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

The bite was HOT today at high tide. Tons of pomps on river rigs with fish bites and nice blues on drum rigs. Started releasing pomps I would normally keep. The bite is still going on and I had to go from 4 rods to 2 to keep up. Fun fishing!!!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Just finished cleaning fish. Dinner is black drum, whiting, bluefish, pompano, lasogna and vodka


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

4 minutes until situation.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

nice work


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

More good bite today. Four black drum, two were keepers. Lots of pomps and blues. A couple whiting and spot mixed in.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

nissan11 said:


> It tastes so sweet with a little slime on the tab.


:--|
Did this one trip and one trip only. Had a bag of shrimp in the cooler with the beers.....shrimp went bad.....beer went worse.....had to throw out the beer it was so bad.

Ever since that day I have either had two coolers (one for bait one for catch and drinks) or switch to booze and soda and let it get warm. I can drink warm booze and soda; I cannot drink turned shrimp flavored beer. 

And yes, we tried to clean the cans. It was no use!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

BTW looks like a really fun trip. Glad the bite turned on for you!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I find that id I took a slimed can and shoved the top into the sandy water at the edge of the beach it cleans it very well. No taste but the smell is still there.


----------

